# Driving hard with boost leak?



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Ive had a boost leak for the past month and with my new job I havent really had time to address it. I usually drive pretty hard, Its has been GIAC stage 1+ chipped on the K03 for 8 months and was boosting to about 19 psi steady and occasionally up to 21 psi. I cleaned my DV and realized I had a 19-25 psi spring, so I swapped it with a 12-18 spring (supposed to be 16-18 with the chip) and afterwards the car was noticeably slower and boosted reliably to 16-18 as it should. Should I change the spring back or will it somehow harm the motor? Supposedly original engine/trans/turbo/clutch at 248,000 miles which i kind of doubt. Car is solid with no leaks/burns/rust/or hiccups.

Getting a little off topic but basically the leak is not too bad, it fluctuates between 10-12 now. I drive pretty hard but have been easier on her lately but I still do a couple of WOT runs every time I drive to work. Today on the ride home me, a guy from work, and a stranger in an S5 were getting it on the freeway doing 100+ for at least 10 miles. I know its not safe but Detroit freeways at 3 AM are A. Lawless and B. Empty so i had a little fun. Anyway it was enough to make my turbo barely glow. Is this a facepalm moment or can i continue my spirited driving? After seeing it glow it kind of made me question driving hard with the boost leak.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

ISHOT said:


> Ive had a boost leak for the past month and with my new job I havent really had time to address it.


I can understand not having time to go to a shop and getting your car tested, I can even understand not being able to take the time to pressurize your system and find the leak; however, If you are able to go outside on your lunch break, you can check for a boost leak. A solid 15m with a spray bottle, that has a soapy water mixture, can reveal a lot!

Seriously, turn the car on and let it idle. Take the soapy water spray bottle and spray each coupler (one by one, inspecting each as you go); if you see bubbles begin to appear, you found your leak. If you manage to spray all of your couplers and no bubbles appear; spray your piping, intercooler, and at the bottom of your BOV/DV. Couplers are 99% of the time the cause of a boost leak. either tighten them up or replace them with the home depot trident clamps (T-handle clamps are not the best) :thumbup: 



ISHOT said:


> Getting a little off topic but basically the leak is not too bad. Anyway it was enough to make my turbo barely glow. Is this a facepalm moment or can i continue my spirited driving? After seeing it glow it kind of made me question driving hard with the boost leak.


Any leaks that exist in the charge piping are constant pressure bleeds that the turbo has to overcome to maintain the target boost pressure. This means spinning the turbo faster, which means increased air temperature, more lag, and more wear!

The MAF measures air as it comes in through the intake and calculates how much fuel to inject, if any air is lost along the way to the engine the fuel mixture will be wrong. While operating in boost the pressure in the charge piping bleeds out through the boost leak; This bleeding air was metered by the MAF, and is expected to enter the engine. When the air does not arrive (due to bleding out of the charge piping) there ends up being too much fuel at the combustion chamber; The motor goes rich, and the engine loses power or misfires. The same thing happens with a blow off valve that is vented to atmosphere. Metered air is blown out the charge piping and as a result the engine goes rich (often while decelerating which is why it is not uncommon for engines with atmospheric BOVs to often stall).

Good luck
:thumbup:


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Very informative, thanks! Ill get on it this weekend.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

ISHOT said:


> Very informative, thanks! Ill get on it this weekend.


Looking forward to hearing about your findings :thumbup:


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Bubble Block said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your findings :thumbup:


I guess it was multiple leaks. I found one that was the breather hose. Ordered one from 034 and it made the problem better, but there still is a leak or a problem with my turbo. Ill be looking into it this week.


http://store.034motorsport.com/brea...manual-block-to-intake-manifold-silicone.html


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Other problem was my N75 was unplugged, running much better now!


----------

